# [LOCKED] Turnips at 580!



## anotherwoodenidea (May 19, 2020)

I’m re-opening for a little while now, gonna cap the queue at 15 and close it when it’s full.  Feel free to join at https://turnip.exchange/island/61228d97


Tips not necessary but always appreciated - especially if it’s something from my wish list (https://nookazon.com/profile/106581935/wishlist) or a large star fragment!


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for hosting! I do not have anything from your wishlist, but will give you some of the turnip profits!


----------



## PVoil (May 19, 2020)

Hi, would love to come. I have the beach towel.


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (May 19, 2020)

Tips aren’t required, but if you feel you want to then I’m happy to accept whatever you want to part with!


----------



## AccfSally (May 19, 2020)

Hi, just letting you know that I added myself to the list and I have a spare Katana on me.


----------



## kyasarin (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for hosting! I've lined up!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 19, 2020)

I lined up  
Will be doing several tips and will leave a full bag of bells everytime


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (May 19, 2020)

Locking the queue to clear it, I’ll try to reopen later too!


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (May 19, 2020)

Reopen for a bit!


----------

